# When will Loot Boxes Die?



## Depauville Kid

2017 clearly looks like the year of Loot Boxes. Pretty much every single AAA title will have them. I feel like I really don't understand today's youth. My son is 4, and he can watch people on YouTube open blind bags all day. It seems to be the same with Loot Boxes.

I feel like we weathered the micro transaction storm from a couple years back and it got better. I'm not sure if we can get through this one. Publishers are making money hand over fist on these Loot Boxes and the youth just can't get enough. Crazy.


----------



## chaosblade02

On the PC version, If the data is stored client side, people can just use cheat engine and burn as many loot boxes as they want for free.

https://venturebeat.com/2017/10/12/middle-earth-shadow-of-wars-pc-players-unlock-unlimited-loot-boxes-with-cheat-app/

Unless every game is always online, with all of the important data stored server side, players are always going to find a way to cheat and get these -pay to win- microtransactions for free.

It also might be possible to save edit console versions and do the same thing. This kinda stuff will stop once people start getting smarter and looking for ways to exploit the system, rather than partake in it like a collective of witless dupes.

Here is what people can do: Brag to everyone who plays the game who paid for loot boxes, that you got yours for free. If they ask how, spread the word.


----------

